# '63 t-bird t-jet roadster woes



## Thunder Road (Mar 24, 2012)

I love '63 t-bird roadsters, who doesn't. If I could ever afford to buy a nice one off Ebay, wouldn't that be great? But these little gems are so expensive and hard to find that I'm settling for a massively damaged 'shell' I got in a pile of original Aurora slot car junk I bought a while back. I've managed to rebuild the chassis, strip an ugly paint job from the body, replace the windshield and repair a small hole in the hood. Unfortunately, I am left with NO bumpers, either front of back and of course NO driver. Is there anyone out there who knows where I can get those items? I don't intend to sell the car, it's for me (!) so 'reproduced' fr and bk bumpers and a driver are fine. Ebay seems to have nothing.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

You might check Road Race Replicas they have a wide variety of chrome parts for the t-jets nice quality parts too.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Thunder Road (Mar 24, 2012)

clydeomite said:


> You might check Road Race Replicas they have a wide variety of chrome parts for the t-jets nice quality parts too.
> Clyde-0-Mite


A quick look and it appears the DO have the bumpers!! I didnt see a driver specifically for a t-bird roadster but I'll look again at their complete listing. I am excited to at least get bumpers! Clydeomite thank you VERY much!! 

Carl


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunder Road said:


> A quick look and it appears the DO have the bumpers!! I didnt see a driver specifically for a t-bird roadster but I'll look again at their complete listing. I am excited to at least get bumpers! Clydeomite thank you VERY much!!
> 
> Carl


If you can post a pic of the driver your looking for, I may have one for you.

RRR is an awsome source though.

Let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Road (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey thanks Joe ! I did look again at the RRR site and found a driver before I was able to find your message. I really appreciate your taking the time to help out ...as I am of all the others in the forums, too. You've all been great to me and I'm sure I'll have a ton more questions as I continue to explore the hobby. Thanks again!

Carl


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The bowl cut dude was used on many T-jet models.

The generic Sunday driver for t-jets.


----------

